# amour, gloire et admiration



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Décembre 2005)

*Pourquoi n'y aurait t'il que l'infâme et graveleux*
Sonnyboy à ouvrir des fils inutiles avec une frénésie compulsive ?

Après avoir rédigé ce post m'est soudain parvenue l'intime conviction que le plus grand nombre devait savoir et que cette nouvelle fonction, cette découverte innovatrice majeure méritait amplement un sujet à part entière.

Désormais tout ne sera plus que paix et amour sur ces forums, nous nous  unirons dans un commun élan et de joie et d'allégresse et de fraternité et de liberté et d'égalité et d'admiration.

Et pour agrémenter le tout puisque le peuple en est friand même s'il n'ose l'avouer franchement, je vous offre un petit sondage.
Soyez en paix mes amis.


----------



## joanes (16 Décembre 2005)

Tiens, ça va aller loin ça...


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Décembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ça va aller loin ça...



 Ouais sondons les sondeurs


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Décembre 2005)

voulez-vous coucher avec moi, ce soir....
voulez vous coucher avec moi, ce soir....


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Pourquoi n'y aurait t'il que l'infâme et graveleux*
> Sonnyboy à ouvrir des fils inutiles avec une frénésie compulsive ?
> 
> Après avoir rédigé ce post m'est soudain parvenue l'intime conviction que le plus grand nombre devait savoir et que cette nouvelle fonction, cette découverte innovatrice majeure méritait amplement un sujet à part entière.



like a virgin.....yeah, yeah, like a virgin....


----------



## supermoquette (16 Décembre 2005)

je savais que les bactéries pouvaient resister à des températures élevées, mais jusqu'aux scories ....


----------



## mado (16 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> like a virgin.....yeah, yeah, like a virgin....


 

C'est toi mon admirateur ?  

:love:


----------



## joanes (16 Décembre 2005)

ça part fort, très fort... 



Vous devriez donner...gnagnagna...Aupirefilsde...


----------



## Nobody (16 Décembre 2005)

J'ai manifesté.


----------



## quetzalk (16 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> like a virgin.....yeah, yeah, like a virgin....



Quelle tristesse, je ne trouve nulle part sur le wouaibe l'excellent "comme une vierge", reprise d'Alexis HK déguisé en Brassens de cette bluette de Madonna !   :mouais: 
Ceux qui connaissent sauront...


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2005)

La masturbation virtuelle compulsive et bégayante ! Tout un programme  C'est Sonny qui va être content


----------



## quetzalk (16 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Espèce de ... *


*

Ouhla, oui mais non, enfin, allons.
1) c'est de la provoc, là, voilà, clair, alors on répond ou bien pas ?
2) franchement il fait un effort, il en est même un peu rétréci au lavage, encourageons plutôt que pas. Peut-être dans 10 ou 15 ans on arrivera à en faire une sorte de Sonnyboy, alors il sera temps de lui refuser la grâce et de le fusiller, mais on n'est pas pressé, hein ?
*


----------



## quetzalk (16 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> j'espere que t'as un bon jeu de jambes.



Bah ? j'en ai un jeu de deux dont je suis assez content, même s'il m'arrive de ne pas savoir sur quel pied danser... Tu connais Keith Jarrett ?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Décembre 2005)

15 ans ??? tu te moques de l'âge de sonny là, et par ricochet du mien !!! c'est qui qui provoque ???


----------



## Bilbo (16 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> cette nouvelle fonction, cette découverte innovatrice majeure


Comme un con j'ai cliqué pour voir ce que ça donnait.  Mais le mieux, c'est quand vous le faites plusieurs fois.



			
				Le dernier bidule de Benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez déjà fait part de votre admiration pour cet utilisateur.
> Peut-être est-il temps de lui envoyer un message privé pour lui dire que vous l'appréciez?


On va s'envoyer des coups de boules pas MP maintenant.  Pfff 



À+


----------



## supermoquette (16 Décembre 2005)

C'est beau l'optimisme


----------



## Bilbo (16 Décembre 2005)

Je trouve qu'il manque "Que -lepurfilsdelasagesse- aille mourir" dans les choix du sondage. 

À+


----------



## Bilbo (16 Décembre 2005)

Et en plus on peut s'admirer soi-même. Décidément, la technique n'apporte rien de neuf.   

À+


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Décembre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus on peut s'admirer soi-même. Décidément, la technique n'apporte rien de neuf.
> 
> À+




Ben, sur meetic, je ne pense pas que tu puisse dire a quel point tu t'aimes....


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Décembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi mon admirateur ?
> 
> :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Décembre 2005)

message effacé par moi-meme apres effacement du message de R. par BC.....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2005)

Vu que je suis un gros fayot, j'ai coché les 4 premières réponses.


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Décembre 2005)

OOOOUUUUUuuuuuuhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2005)

Je serai quand même curieux de savoir qui sont les 6,67% de tordu(e)s qui rêvent de faire l'amour avec le Purfils.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Décembre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve qu'il manque "Que -lepurfilsdelasagesse- aille mourir" dans les choix du sondage.
> 
> À+




*Ordure !*
ça arrivera de toute façon bien assez tôt...


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

A pluche


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2005)

Spéciale dédicace au Purfils


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Je serai quand même curieux de savoir qui sont les 6,67% de tordu(e)s qui rêvent de faire l'amour avec le Purfils.



pinaise, j'avais pas vu........
'tain, j'en connais un qui doit avoir un max de mp de Therese...


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pinaise, j'avais pas vu........
> 'tain, j'en connais un qui doit avoir un max de mp de Therese...




Si tu regardes bien ça en fait que deux ... C'est pas non plus l'orgie escomptée !


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si tu regardes bien ça en fait que deux ... C'est pas non plus l'orgie escomptée !



exact, puis assez normal, la Sagesse et main droite...sont deux votant assez logique...


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Le compte est bon Monsieur renard !


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Le compte est bon Monsieur renard !




...


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## maiwen (19 Décembre 2005)

mais faites quelque chose ! arrêtez-les ! 
on parlait justement de l'aide au suicide l'autre jour je crois


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Pierrou (19 Décembre 2005)

Qu'est ce que c'est que ce fil de larves mégalo ???


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## elKBron (19 Décembre 2005)

comme Paul... megalo Paul... :mouais:

bon je sors direct


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> comme Paul... megalo Paul... :mouais:
> 
> bon je sors direct



pinaise, j'avais pâs vu le lien de la petite pomme dans ta signature....pinaise....ça fout les chocottes.....:afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Pierrou (19 Décembre 2005)

Putain la vache ouais !!!!! immonde ! :affraid:

T'es sérieux là  kBron?


----------



## maiwen (19 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pinaise, j'avais pâs vu le lien de la petite pomme dans ta signature....pinaise....ça fout les chocottes.....:afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


et c'est autorisé les petites pommes détournées comme ça ?  :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et c'est autorisé les petites pommes détournées comme ça ?  :mouais:



je sais pas, mais le site de l'UMP dans mon historique....pinaise, mon mac a faillit planter...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Décembre 2005)

Et bien lis la Charte


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Putain la vache ouais !!!!! immonde ! :affraid:
> 
> T'es sérieux là  kBron?



Bah, il a droit de l'etre, mais faut prevenir quand meme.....c'est pas a mettre entre toute les mains ces trucs là.....(en plus, je sais pas si on a droit....)

ceci dit, le jeu de mot pomme/pommier si fait expres et plutot pas mal....


----------



## maiwen (19 Décembre 2005)

moi c'est fait ... justement


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## elKBron (19 Décembre 2005)

mdr... je me demandais qui serait le premier a reagir... bon je vais enlever le lien, car en effet, c est hors charte 
quant a savoir si j en suis ou pas, je n ai pas le droit de le dire... pas de politique, lol
et le detournement de la pomme c etait en effet fait expres : souvenir d une campagne de 1995 "mangez des pommes"


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> mdr... je me demandais qui serait le premier a reagir... bon je vais enlever le lien, car en effet, c est hors charte
> quant a savoir si j en suis ou pas, je n ai pas le droit de le dire... pas de politique, lol
> et le detournement de la pomme c etait en effet fait expres : souvenir d une campagne de 1995 "mangez des pommes"



héhé.....


----------



## elKBron (19 Décembre 2005)

et c etait aussi pour braver les interdits et vérifier le temps de réactivité des modos... test concluant ou pas... suivant de quel cote on est (droite ou gauche, mdr)... voilaaaaa


je sais : qui fait le malin prend un pain... mais faut pas me taper, je suis gentil !!!


----------



## La mouette (19 Décembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> et c etait aussi pour braver les interdits et vérifier le temps de réactivité des modos...




Attends mon lapin...attends...gnarf :love:


----------



## elKBron (19 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Attends mon lapin...attends...gnarf :love:


ah non, hein pas de ban ! (suis pas un thon, non mais oh )


----------



## La mouette (19 Décembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> ah non, hein pas de ban ! (suis pas un thon, non mais oh )


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> je sais : qui fait le malin prend un pain... mais faut pas me taper, je suis gentil !!!



hummm....me tate..........


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Attends mon lapin...attends...gnarf :love:




Ah oui t'aimes vraiment Pâques toi !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> hummm....me tate..........




et...

... c'est bon ​


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et...
> 
> ... c'est bon ​




non, mais c'etait long.....


----------

